# Paola Hermosin - You need to learn about this Spanish guitar player



## ZJovicic (Feb 26, 2017)

She has a YouTube channel and she's incredibly talented...

She plays both classical and non-classical music, and she speaks very clear Spanish, videos are also with English subtitles... Treats each song in her own way... Before playing always make an intro about the song.

Some examples:

Vivaldi-Spring Allegro





Queen-Bohemian Rhapsody





Tarantella Napoletana





The Entertainer





Capricho Arabe by Francisco Tarrega


----------



## ZJovicic (Feb 26, 2017)

Here she sings as well:






I'm enchanted...


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I too have fallen deeply in love with the fair Paola, as evidenced by my April 2020 post in the _cante flamenco_ thread praising her performance of a flamenco _Solea_........

*Some Welcome Pure Pleasure.....*

Here is a delightful interlude in the usually macho world of flamenco. While I am not an aficionado of solo flamenco guitar, I could not help enjoying this YouTube clip of a modern female flamenco guitarist, Paola Hermosín, giving a brief lesson in impeccable Spanish on the Soleá, then playing one well-known by the longtime tocaor Paco Peña. Hermosín plays both classical and flamenco guitar, but here she is all flamenco. Enjoy the YouTube clip as I did for her self-assurance, her delightful diction, and then, after her spoken lesson, her skillful play of a classic, traditional palo, the Soleá de Alcalá.....


----------

